# Basement flooding after sewer line replacement



## jamesroche (Jun 20, 2013)

I work for a sewer contractor. We replaced the full sewer line on a customer's home after their line broke, and they have had flooding of their property since. It started off as an outpour of non-sewage water in their front yard, but has now also surfaced minor flooding in their basement along the back wall where the line was replaced.

This was a trenchless job, we did a burst along the line where only 3 holes were dug. Any explanation of the flooding? Is there a way to avoid this outcome?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jamesroche said:


> I work for a sewer contractor. We replaced the full sewer line on a customer's home after their line broke, and they have had flooding of their property since. It started off as an outpour of non-sewage water in their front yard, but has now also surfaced minor flooding in their basement along the back wall where the line was replaced.
> 
> This was a trenchless job, we did a burst along the line where only 3 holes were dug. Any explanation of the flooding? Is there a way to avoid this outcome?


Ya gonna be flooded if you don't post a full intro as requested..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Ya gonna be flooded if you don't post a full intro as requested..


Man, your like quick draw McGraw..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

No help for it, you are going to have to pull a larger sewer line through. And you need to use soft copper, that plastic crap isn't going to cut it in this situation.


----------



## Borisward (Jul 5, 2013)

I think...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Borisward said:


> I think...


Hahaha

Wait for it....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Borisward said:


> I think...


Good bye spammer Boris.


----------

